# Advice on managing HOA's turf maintenance company



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I am taking over my HOA's landscaping committee. One of the many things I would like to tackle is to improve some of our common areas. The service seemingly does a pretty good job with weed management and cutting. Some areas could use some supplemental fertilizer help.

1. Wondering what is the best way to approach the company for records and their 2022 schedule of applications. Would it be possible to recommend different ferts based on our soil analysis?

2. Irrigation. Water is a huge expense to our budget. We have bermuda throughout. I know watering can be cut back significantly Would it be appropriate to only let them manage the timers or is that something we can do as needed?

Other suggestions? Like I said. They do a pretty good job. They are responsive. We picked them up a few years ago after the HOA price shopped. So I think we are getting decent deal. No idea how to manage contract cost for a neighborhood. Thanks!


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Details on neighborhood:
About 400 houses
About 8 common areas / park areas plus pool
Landscape contract $47k
Landscape "other" $30k
Water $23k. Not sure how much is from pool. 
Irrigation repairs has been about $5k per year. 
Houses are 2-10 years old. Built in phases.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Are you managing the timers for just the common areas or every property in the HOA?

If they aren't already, I'd look into smarter timers where internet service is available. Rain sensors on the ones that cannot access the 'net.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Irrigation costs would be the most manageable cost depending on the contract the HOA signed. Most have fixed cost agreements by month or year and would need a contract amendment. It really depends on the contracts and how they are written and structured.

I would also communicate with them about your concerns. It may be worthwhile to start with the most recent soil test or having one performed and going from there. Hopefully the company is responsive and listens to its customers.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Are you managing the timers for just the common areas or every property in the HOA?
> 
> If they aren't already, I'd look into smarter timers where internet service is available. Rain sensors on the ones that cannot access the 'net.


Just the common areas.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

CLT49er said:


> 1. Wondering what is the best way to approach the company for records and their 2022 schedule of applications. Would it be possible to recommend different ferts based on our soil analysis?
> 
> 2. Irrigation. Water is a huge expense to our budget. We have bermuda throughout. I know watering can be cut back significantly Would it be appropriate to only let them manage the timers or is that something we can do as needed?


It sounds like you want to have your finger in the pie, which is probably not a bad thing since you'd do a better job of managing your own neighborhood than a company would. With that in mind, why don't you simply do the soil tests on your own, write up a plan, and then spell out each of the fertilizer treatments you want them to apply?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Been working with the company and theyve been very accommodating on a few things we have going on. I questioned the timing of their fertilizer apps and got a little push back. Am I wrong with my concerns? This is bermuda near Charlotte NC. Green-up is usually starting mid to late April.

This is the fertilizer portion of their app schedule. Other apps include herbicide and pgr w/ iron. Weeds havent been an issue. NPK will be different than below pending soil.

Late winter/early spring
- 30-0-10 slow release with Dimension granular (way too early for fert imo)

Late spring/early summer
- foliar N (dont have the npk or name handy)

Fall
- 10-20-20 w/ lime (far too late for any benefit)

Turf always seems "hungry." Now I know why.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think since they are doing slow-release in the spring it will not hurt anything. If it's too cold for it to break down it will just hang out in the soil until it's warm enough. It shouldn't cause any growth spurts as long as there is no fast-release added.

For the fall app, that's not a bad combo but it depends on what their definition of fall is. September would be perfect, October… maybe, definitely not after Halloween.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I think you'll struggle to get details, exact timings or heads up notifications. 
@CLT49er

Id take over the schedule of irrigation, does it need to be official? If you changed it, they won't notice. I don't know the crew, many mow n blw don't know the precipitation rates, or see it enough to understand the shade profile (water need), or flat out care....so over-water to be safe. If like us, you either over water, keep the flowers thriving or have suboptimal flowers out front because the zoning was dumb.

How often does Bermuda in nc #really# need watering >1 \week on a rotary lawn? (Rare) If a drought occurs, make adjustments in a one-off scenario.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Helped my HOA with this.

1) make sure you do an RFP every time contact is up for renewal - it keeps them honest and lets you make sure you have the best company.

2) put in the contract all the info you want them to provide you and a detailed plan they need to supply of what their services include and specifically what the chemical plan is and how it can be adjusted on the fly if need be.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Update on this. While I was able to get them to agree on a fert schedule what I didnt think of putting in the contract is pounds of N they should apply at minimum. Last year I know they did one granular slow release and then 3 liquid apps. Appears they are cutting fert costs by doing 4 liquid applications. Understandably with fert costs rising but they didnt explicitly call this change out. Slick.


----------

